# Future Laptop purchase



## Theodre (May 19, 2012)

I am planning to buy laptop this year end, i delayed it because of the expensive and unavailability of the ultrabooks, I was only looking into ultrabooks but then came AMD with the APU. Since i am a AMD fan makes me think twice now!

Will AMD's APU win the war between Intels ultrabook category laptops?

I need battery life (approx 6hrs above) and Above average Performance Which i tend to Store on SSD's (ie; i prefer SSD's  ), So is APU suitable for me?

I am able to stretch my budget from 75 to 85! So waiting for more choices of ultrabooks or APU powered laptops worth it??

Is it AMD or Intel??

I am already confused as i am in final year and is in need of a laptop but is waiting for a good one with 6hrs above battery life(which is promised by ultrabooks) and ssd. I fear my waiting for a good choice may be a wrong decision which is why i am asking for suggestions this early


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2012)

avoid these ultrabooks. the hype is there cause its showed that way. once you start considering performance, you'll see that these are nothing but 0.8cm thick piece of crap. those can't even run a game properly.

instead opt for a 55-65k performance laptop and add a SSD and see its performance rocket to space.


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

Satisfy Yourself with a Mac book(ofcourse if you can live without Windows) and skip on the idea of _Ultrabook-The intel only product._


----------



## Theodre (May 19, 2012)

Sam said:


> avoid these ultrabooks. the hype is there cause its showed that way. once you start considering performance, you'll see that these are nothing but 0.8cm thick piece of crap. those can't even run a game properly.
> 
> instead opt for a 55-65k performance laptop and add a SSD and see its performance rocket to space.




Sam am not a hardcore gamer, so i wouldn't worry about that! What i need is huge battery boost of about 6hrs above  and enough juice to play 1080p HD videos with ease  I considered APU as it able to play directX 11 games which may help me with animation and maybe a bit gaming  But i need to know if Ultrabooks and APU is CRAP or is worth the wait??!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2012)

APUs are for sure worth while waiting. But wait till reviews of ULV 17w APUs are out as I suppose these are the ones you should be targeting for as you mentioned your needs. 80k is a damn good budget and you will get a good AMD "ultrabook" in 50k or so and put in a 240GB SSD or so. In 3-4 months, the face of mobile computing is going to be much different, so don't judge it by now. Just wait and watch.


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Sam am not a hardcore gamer, so i wouldn't worry about that! What i need is huge battery boost of about 6hrs above  and enough juice to play 1080p HD videos with ease  I considered APU as it able to play directX 11 games which may help me with animation and maybe a bit gaming  But i need to know if Ultrabooks and APU is CRAP or is worth the wait??!!



if you can sell out 85k, you'll get some nice ultrabook with i7 + maybe graphics card from Nvidia or AMD but if you drop the idea of ultrabook, you can still get laptops that offer similar battery life but with extra horsepower as ultrabook will use 17W ULV processors that will get outdated in a year or two. SSD won't help if processor itself is slow.



dashing.sujay said:


> APUs are for sure worth while waiting. But wait till reviews of ULV 17w APUs are out as I suppose these are the ones you should be targeting for as you mentioned your needs. 80k is a damn good budget and you will get a good AMD "ultrabook" in 50k or so and put in a 240GB SSD or so. In 3-4 months, the face of mobile computing is going to be much different, so don't judge it by now. Just wait and watch.



17W APU will be lot slower than the current A10. will perform same as the last gen A8. but Intel ULV will blow these out of water in performance test. but will a 128Gb (or 240Gb) SSD be sufficient for the task. cause i don't think these will pack additional HDD or have provision for using HDD unless you decide to remove the ODD.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2012)

His requirement don't need A10, 17w will do good enough for him.


----------



## Theodre (May 19, 2012)

@sam- What is your opinion on the lenovo ideapad yoga (laptop+tablet)??

This ultrabook is said to be rolled out after the windows 8 release which is now rumoured to be in october.



dashing.sujay said:


> His requirement don't need A10, 17w will do good enough for him.



Is a10 under my budget?? If yes then its good and is better na?


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> @sam- What is your opinion on the lenovo ideapad yoga (laptop+tablet)??
> 
> This ultrabook is said to be rolled out after the windows 8 release which is now rumoured to be in october.



touchscreen on a laptop is the worst idea i have seen. you will use it till you realize that using keyboard + mouse is faster and your arm doesn't start to ache. over that, this laptop looks like an ultrabook and with touchscreen, it'll have a ridiculously high pricetag as well as pathetic battery life.

BTW if launched in October, don't expect this to show up here before the world ends i.e. 2012 



NikiNfOuR said:


> Is a10 under my budget?? If yes then its good and is better na?



35W A10 based laptops will cost ~35k (if launched here). whereas the 17W based A10 should cost same but most likely the former A10 will have some kind of extra GPU to XFire with (read dual graphics). whereas the second A10 will be for slimbooks only.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Is a10 under my budget?? If yes then its good and is better na?



Then go for i7 based ultra book with IPS display,and  pump in two 128GB SSDs in RAID 0


----------



## Theodre (May 19, 2012)

Is this mean i should go for ultrabook?? And eventually also wait??
But the only best option rightnow in the ultrabook category is dell XPS13 with 2nd Gen intel processors with 128 or 256 GB SSD upto 8gb DDR3!! But the problem is that it don't have DVD drive


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

^^^^
But now a days the DVD drive is very rarely used, I don't even when I used my DVD drive.It has been years and same is the case with all my friends


----------



## Theodre (May 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> But now a days the DVD drive is very rarely used, I don't even when I used my DVD drive.It has been years and same is the case with all my friends




Its just that i use dvd drive almost everyday and i backup all my data manually in my home itself as i don't like the thought of some company storing my data I still like backups in MY OWN DVD than cloud  And also i always bump into new DVD's almost often of somekind, so it won't be sufficient for my 8Gb pendrive to hold my all backup, thats why  And i don't have a external HDD for my backup so DVD is my only option


----------



## aaruni (May 20, 2012)

Get yourself a macbook


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

If you are comfortable with a non windows laptop then just get a Macbook Pro that for only ~58k


----------



## aaruni (May 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you are comfortable with a non windows laptop then just get a Macbook Pro that for only ~58k



Macbooks can run windows under Bootcamp. Only that you have to provide your copy of windows. Anything after XP SP2 works.


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

Bro I knew that but I doubt the one who buys a MAC will be interested in doing that.


----------



## aaruni (May 20, 2012)

you can always work on a mac and play games in windows, like me


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

Even I do the same thing.


----------



## Theodre (May 20, 2012)

My friend uses macbook pro 13 and i too have used it a bit, he said its awesome with the battery life but will heat up easily and cannot be used in LAP, and i don't know am not familiar with Mac OS  And am not definitely lokking for a gaming rig This is why am so confused  Too many choices and questions


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

Mac is something else, its performance is very good.
So you only decide you want a Mac or a windows laptop.
It takes time to get familiar with it, but after you use it for a long time and you are pretty much familiar with, you won't even would like to work on something else.
But in the starting it will create a lil bit of problem for you.
But I suggest if you are getting something really good in a lesser price(I mean a windows laptop) range then go for it.
The Macbook Pro 13" which costs 70k in India if you buy it from Apple store costs around 58k from ebay which is really a very good deal.
So if you are getting something really good around 50k then you can go for it.Like I know a laptop from Sony i.e. CB45 which is also very good, but you are looking for something ultrabook which costs a lot so considering that Macbook Pro for 58k is the best option.


----------



## Theodre (May 21, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Mac is something else, its performance is very good.
> So you only decide you want a Mac or a windows laptop.
> It takes time to get familiar with it, but after you use it for a long time and you are pretty much familiar with, you won't even would like to work on something else.
> But in the starting it will create a lil bit of problem for you.
> ...




I am also onto linux you know, So is it possible to install linux+windows in Macbook Pro 13??


----------



## aaruni (May 21, 2012)

Visualization is always an option.... I use MAC/Windows dual-boot(BOOTCAMP) and run linux ubuntu in MAC using Sun VirtualBox.


----------



## Theodre (May 21, 2012)

I don't know if i can manage the MAC OS mate!! When i used it on my friends lap i didn't feel much comfortable too  But the point to be noted is i liked ubuntu on its first sight which was 4 years ago and didn't feel the same way with MAC 
 But am Glad about everything else like design and performance  Damn i will shine with those Apple lap cos everyone think its cool but under that i don't know if i will be comfortable, it will be a big step forward cos if i didn't like it, what will i di  Am really confused


----------



## aaruni (May 21, 2012)

it was the same case with me, but once you get the hang of it, you look onto windows with disgust and can be super-productive.


----------



## Theodre (May 21, 2012)

aaruni said:


> it was the same case with me, but once you get the hang of it, you look onto windows with disgust and can be super-productive.



Can it use windows 7 as dual boot friend?? (sorry but i must clear all my doubts you know  )


----------



## aaruni (May 21, 2012)

Yes it can, anything above XP SP 2 is good. Only thing is that you will have to provide your copy of windows, i.e., the windows installation disk is not bundled.


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

I think you will not have much problem in using Mac OS if you are using Linux as Mac OS is very much similar to it


----------



## Theodre (May 22, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I think you will not have much problem in using Mac OS if you are using Linux as Mac OS is very much similar to it



Yeah i know, my friend told me. But he said macbook pro 13 is heating up damn hot!! I think i heard this problem, and also heard that solution is given as an update to the OS!! Is it true??? Or is it really heating up!


----------



## aroraanant (May 22, 2012)

My macbook pro doesn't heat up at all.


----------



## aaruni (May 22, 2012)

I have a regular MacBook (v/s Pro). I haven't experienced any heating except lately, and that was solved by cleaning the exhaust vents.

You can also check out this link which gives a tour to MAC OS X Leopard. (10.5)

Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard Tour - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Theodre (May 23, 2012)

Check this link on the Macbook pro heating issues!! 
*discussions.apple.com/thread/2764570?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## aaruni (May 23, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Check this link on the Macbook pro heating issues!!
> *discussions.apple.com/thread/2764570?start=0&tstart=0



If you read the the  forum and the specs, you can see that the 13" macbook pro only has integrated graphics with the processor. Hence the combined heat of the graphics and processors on the same dye may be the issue.
So, opt for the 15" or the 17" model, or get yourself a notebook cooler along with the laptop.


----------



## Theodre (May 24, 2012)

Macbook pro will be way out of my budget, right??? But how is that you don't have the issue when everyone has it???


----------



## aaruni (May 25, 2012)

I have a macbook (not pro). It has a separate graphics chip (NVIDIA GeForce 9400M). Late 2008. Here are the specs:
MacBook "Core 2 Duo" 2.4 13" (Unibody) Specs (Late 2008/Aluminum, MB467LL/A, MacBook5,1, A1278, 2254) @ EveryMac.com


----------



## Theodre (May 26, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I have a macbook (not pro). It has a separate graphics chip (NVIDIA GeForce 9400M). Late 2008. Here are the specs:
> MacBook "Core 2 Duo" 2.4 13" (Unibody) Specs (Late 2008/Aluminum, MB467LL/A, MacBook5,1, A1278, 2254) @ EveryMac.com




If you don't mind, can you point out the major difference between a macbook pro and a macbook?  And the main points why i shouldn't opt another lap  That is to say windows laptop!! If windows 8 releases, do you think it will outrun the Mac OS??


----------



## aroraanant (May 26, 2012)

^^^
No Apple doesn't manufactures Macbook, there is a lot of difference in macbook and macbook bro, like aluminum unibody design and lot for, for more info you can take the help of google


----------



## aaruni (May 27, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^
> No Apple doesn't manufactures Macbook, there is a lot of difference in macbook and macbook bro, like aluminum unibody design and lot for, for more info you can take the help of google



You mean that apple has stopped making macbooks????


----------



## Theodre (May 28, 2012)

aaruni said:


> You mean that apple has stopped making macbooks????



Its been a year i think. Apple quietly discontinues white MacBook | The Digital Home - CNET News

P.S : It just stopped creating white macbook not mac laptops


----------



## aaruni (May 28, 2012)

OK, the main difference between the macbook and the macbook pro is the specs. Macbook was meant for kids, school and home use. But the macbook pro was meant for the professional sector of people. The pro has better specs in general. You could say that the macbook is a scaled down version of the macbook pro


----------



## Theodre (Jun 2, 2012)

aaruni said:


> OK, the main difference between the macbook and the macbook pro is the specs. Macbook was meant for kids, school and home use. But the macbook pro was meant for the professional sector of people. The pro has better specs in general. You could say that the macbook is a scaled down version of the macbook pro




Got another small doubt that the dell xps 13 ultrabook which is priced at 80k is reviewed indigit mag of last month and is given 9.0/10 which only happens rarely, especially for a laptop  Still confused to trust with a new platform or the platform known to me since i was a child


----------



## aaruni (Jun 2, 2012)

Here is a solution...... Move to MAC OS, and if in time you don't get the hang of it, install windows in a partition and forget mac os. It will work like a regular windows machine, but on the mac os hardware.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 2, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Here is a solution...... Move to MAC OS, and if in time you don't get the hang of it, install windows in a partition and forget mac os. It will work like a regular windows machine, but on the mac os hardware.



Hopefully the last question, Is it possible to install the Linux like the windows or it is possible only inside the virtual box?? Am still an newbie in linux even though i have been using it for a while  Know all the basic terminal codes but not a pro  And do suggest a online shop for Laptop and other tech purchases


----------



## aaruni (Jun 2, 2012)

You can install it in the bootcamp partition, but i am not sure as to how to do it. Here is a video which shows its booting. But it is not recommended by me as there may not be drivers available for the Mac hardware.
*o-o.preferred.lax04t01.v7.cache6.c...dec918ad4&redirect_counter=1&cms_redirect=yes


----------



## Theodre (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for everyones suggestion i will buy a lap soon  All your suggestions were really helpful


----------



## aaruni (Jun 2, 2012)

Dont forget to post pics and banchmarks


----------



## Theodre (Jun 3, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Dont forget to post pics and banchmarks




Sure will FANBOY


----------



## aaruni (Jun 3, 2012)

Its *APPLE* Fanboy, mind it!


----------



## SabRakh (Jun 3, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I think you will not have much problem in using Mac OS if you are using Linux as Mac OS is very much similar to it



  OS X and Linux similar to use ?? I have not tried MC OX. If what aroraanat says is true i will give it a try !!!


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^^
Yes it is true bro....


----------



## Stephen Alter (Jun 5, 2012)

I used Asus K53SM-SX010D. It is very good but I think to give it to my son to use it for college. I intend to buy for myself iMac 3.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 8, 2012)

I was also considering Alienware M11xR3 As it is a beast with huge battery backup  But i was shocked to see it was discontinued 
lurk jollification: Alienware's M11x is no more, bigger is apparently better 

It came to me as a shock that there won't be a M11xR4 

Check flipkart ->*www.flipkart.com/dell-alienware-m11x-ci5-4gb-500gb-win-7-hb-1gb-graphics-laptop/p/itmczctgef3hjn96?pid=COMCVNG9P5CQ53MG&ref=c85c0bb1-a712-4591-8aa9-71700444b1e8


----------



## aaruni (Jul 1, 2012)

Why mac os is better.


----------

